# Eura Mobil Integra 810 - Internal thermal screens



## Jennifer

I have, being delivered tomorrow, through Vancomfort, internal thermal screens to fit the Eura Mobil Integra 810 - they have been specially made for my model - problem is, I no longer have this motorhome, I have downsized to enable me to travel solo.

Are there any Eura owners who would be interested in purchasing these from me, if so, please pm

I also have the following surplus items, offers considered:

Jumbo levelling blocks (pair)
Levelling blocks (pair)
Wheel clamp suitable for 13 - 15in wheels (not suitable for Eura)
Brand new electric cable for hook up


----------



## millbridge

Hi just seen your post re thermal blinds for an 810 are they internal or external? 

regards john h


----------



## millbridge

Hi just seen your post re thermal blinds for an 810 are they internal or external? 

regards john h


----------



## midlifecrisismil

millbridge said:


> Hi just seen your post re thermal blinds for an 810 are they internal or external?
> 
> regards john h


It says internal in the post :roll: :roll:  

Milly


----------



## Jennifer

Sorry John H, I thought I had replied,

They are internal as in the title

Jenny


----------



## IanM

Hi Jenny, 
I might be interested in your thermal screens could you give me a call on hm 01227282020 or mb07831749221 regards Ian.


----------

